# Grow up Gary Payton



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Gary Payton’s recent whinings have started to annoy me. And it’s not just him. Peja, VC and even Shaq can fit into this category too.

I’m becoming a little disillusioned with players deciding or trying to decide where they “should” be playing. As I understand it, the players sign the contract to play basketball for a set period of time. The contract does not stipulate that the player can play for the current team only. Players are assets (or liabilities) to a franchise. A franchise is a business, and is free to trade its assets with other franchises.

Provided the player gets paid, I don’t know what they are complaining about. Don’t get me wrong – I have some sympathy – but I just find it incredibly arrogant when a players says he’ll only play for team X,Y or Z. If you want to receive your wages you should play where you are asked to play.

Payton in particular is a pain, because he seems to think he deserves an NBA title now, just because he’s been a great player for a long time. Sorry, Gary, it doesn’t work like that. It’s a bit of a lottery. You could be Darko, getting a title in your first year without contributing. You could be Kevin Willis, waiting until you are 40 and getting one as a role player. Or you could be Scottie Pippen, and good fortune brings you somebody who, with your help, can bring you a title. Or you could be a Payton or a Malone – an almost man. Reaching one or two finals and losing to Jordan does not mean you morally deserve to pick a contender late in your career – unless you are an unrestricted free agent of course – then it’s up to you.

Payton was not much of an asset to the Lakers in last year’s playoffs – why does he expect such loyalty from them? Your value is in what you can produce NOW, not what you could once produce. The Lakers got a good deal, and Gary got the hump.

Get over it Gary. Go and play some basketball for the Celtics, and see if you can make a difference. Go and mentor Marcus Banks and Delonte West. In the process you may end your career with more respect than if you just quit now.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

:clap:

Great post I agree one hundred percent.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

To me, it STILL depends on what player(s) is/are making the demands.
Just like the regular world the more qualified you are, the more options you have. Whether it be through experience, certifications, or degrees, the better candidate will always have more options on where he/she wants to work.

That said, Payton doesn't fit that mold at this point in his career.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, great post JazzMan!!!

5 stars!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd play for the Celtics for millions of dollars.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes, he is acting like a kid, but Lakers organization also hasn't shown him the respect that he deserves. i see faults on both sides.

that's why i think payton should have become a free agent. despite what ppl say about his value droping he still put up 15ppg and 5ast in a "BAD" season, not to mention teams would love to have him mentor the young PG's. he's still a very good player, and in a market where foyle and fisher got as big a contract as they got i don't see why payton wouldn't have recieved higher.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Yes, he is acting like a kid, but Lakers organization also hasn't shown him the respect that he deserves. i see faults on both sides.
> 
> that's why i think payton should have become a free agent. despite what ppl say about his value droping he still put up 15ppg and 5ast in a "BAD" season, not to mention teams would love to have him mentor the young PG's. he's still a very good player, and in a market where foyle and fisher got as big a contract as they got i don't see why payton wouldn't have recieved higher.


What respect does he deserve. He is playing a game for a living.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

...


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> Why should Payton have to move his family across the country because the Lakers stabbed him in the back? He's not being a whiny brat...even said he'd give back the money.
> 
> How would you feel if someone told you to move across the country?


he plays in the nba. that's part of the package. make millions, play game for a living, possibly get traded if you don't have a clause in your contract.

if la lied to him and said they wouldn't trade him, he'd have a legit gripe. if not, then he doesn't have much to stand on.

to another point, just because you make alot of money, that doesn't mean you don't deserve any respect. these are people. there is emotion involved, and players have a right to be upset if they feel disrespected. but just getting traded isn't a show of disrespect, not at least one they have much of a gripe about.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> What respect does he deserve. He is playing a game for a living.


that's a different topic all on its own, and payton's not even the only person who plays a game for a living(not to mention he's one of the few who arguably deserves it). if you're gonna argue about something like that, why are you even posting here? 

athletes need respect, just like everybody else. Just cuz he's making money by playing a game doesnt' mean you get to throw rotten eggs at him.

Payton decided that he wanted to give Lakers another chance at winning the championship and chose not to become a free agent. Lakers just looked at his bargain contract and decided they could ship him off and bring in young players. if that's not a total lack of respect to Payton i don't know what is...

That's as bad as if Malone signed for the min with Lakers to win a championship and they traded him to the bobcats for a 2nd rounder...


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> he plays in the nba. that's part of the package. make millions, play game for a living, possibly get traded if you don't have a clause in your contract.
> ...


It's a free country. He doesn't have to play if he doesn't want to. That's part of the package too.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a free country. He doesn't have to play if he doesn't want to. That's part of the package too.


exactly. he just can't play anywhere else. and he can't get paid by anyone else.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Payton is a fool and gets what he deserves. He said he didn't want to move his family and yet he said he would play for Minnesota.  Keep suffering Gary.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I have always despised Gary Payton. He's an overrated, self-important douchebag.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

didn't john starks do this to the Bulls only he played like 5 games and then quit.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

How about that the Lakers lied to him to get him not to opt out, just so they could use him in a trade? That's an acceptable reason to be pissed.

Plus he doesn't want to move his family again. That's understandable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope. No crocodile tears shed for Gary Payton.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> How about that the Lakers lied to him to get him not to opt out, just so they could use him in a trade? That's an acceptable reason to be pissed.
> 
> Plus he doesn't want to move his family again. That's understandable.


Actually, he doesn't want to move his family to any place other than Minnesota or Houston.

What an ***.

Of course, I still hope that he shows up in Boston and helps the team to the Atlantic Division title.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Actually, he doesn't want to move his family to any place other than Minnesota or Houston.
> 
> What an ***.


Hahah, i just realized he said that. What a contradiction.

But he still has a right to be pissed if the Lakers lied to him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahah, i just realized he said that. What a contradiction.
> ...


Key word being "if". In fact, if you believe Mitch Kupchak and Danny Ainge, both never mentioned Payton in the trade talks until Mitch showed an interest in Banks, which prompted Ainge to ask for Payton.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Key word being "if". In fact, if you believe Mitch Kupchak and Danny Ainge, both never mentioned Payton in the trade talks until Mitch showed an interest in Banks, which prompted Ainge to ask for Payton.


That's not at issue. 

If the Lakers told Gary that they wanted him to play for them, and then he decided not to opt out because of that, and then they trade him, that's betrayal. Who brought up Gary as part of the trade is irrelevant. It's only relevant whether or not the Lakers gave GP the impression that they weren't going to trade him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not at issue.
> ...


And we still don't know if Mitch ever said that he wouldn't trade Payton. I wouldn't be in the least surprised if Payton stayed with the Lakers because he believed he wouldn't get more than the MLE from anyone (he wouldn't have) and because he didn't want to move his family, not because Mitch said "Stay Payton".


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> And we still don't know if Mitch ever said that he wouldn't trade Payton. I wouldn't be in the least surprised if Payton stayed with the Lakers because he believed he wouldn't get more than the MLE from anyone (he wouldn't have) and because he didn't want to move his family, not because Mitch said "Stay Payton".


Hey is that your dog? Not Payton, like... the one in your avatar


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I'd play for the Celtics for millions of dollars.


How tall are you?

Dont LMAO man!


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> How about that the Lakers lied to him to get him not to opt out, just so they could use him in a trade? That's an acceptable reason to be pissed.
> 
> Plus he doesn't want to move his family again. That's understandable.




dude..lakers didnt even want him back; payton just realized that the most money he can get was with the lakers after a horrendous performance in the biggest stage of the season (nba finals). Payton was an *** to the organization (demanding to be traded after shaq was traded then jumping back on his comments; not to mention his constant whining during the season). His unprofessionalism even cost the Lakers Marcus Banks


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey is that your dog? Not Payton, like... the one in your avatar


Yeah, that's my new Alaskan malamute. Still a pup, but damn strong. Can already sled.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng</b>!
> dude..lakers didnt even want him back; payton just realized that the most money he can get was with the lakers after a horrendous performance in the biggest stage of the season (nba finals). Payton was an *** to the organization (demanding to be traded after shaq was traded then jumping back on his comments; not to mention his constant whining during the season). His unprofessionalism even cost the Lakers Marcus Banks


No way, he would have gotten big money for sure. Foyle and Fisher got huge contracts, Payton would at least have as big, if not bigger contracts. Have you not seen the money that was thrown at the freeagents this summer? Kenyon Martin, Richard Jefferson, even Rafer Alson got big contracts. PG's are rare these days, and there are a handful of teams that would love to have Payton man the point for them with 5 mil.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

He's just saying send me to another team or I won't play. Payton's being as straight-forward as possible. I don't see how you can blame him.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> He's just saying send me to another team or I won't play. Payton's being as straight-forward as possible. I don't see how you can blame him.


He has a contract to play basketball. If he refuses to play, surely the Celtics could sue him for breach of contract?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Like they said on BDSSP No disrespect to the Celtics but he'd rather play for the Clippers. Something aint right there. Gary just want it to be all about him


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> Why should Payton have to move his family across the country because the Lakers stabbed him in the back?
> How would you feel if someone told you to move across the country?


please he doesn't care about moving his family 

I guess you didn't see part when he said he wants to play for Houston or Minnesota won't moving to Houston or Minnesota require moving


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Great post Jazzman!*

You hit the nail on the head, Brother.


----------

